# finishing a hickory table



## Amy (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm still a newb when it comes to finishes, and I want a nice clean clear coat over my hickory table. I was thinking some poly, but I am way open to suggestions. The table top is just glued up... I'm doing some light sanding on it and we're starting work on the legs this weekend, and the drop leaves sometime this week.

I need this to be completely done by the 19th or the 20th at the latest as we are having a holiday dinner at our place!


----------



## Palo Verde (Jul 12, 2012)

*Aristrocrat/Polytex Liquid Glass*



Amy said:


> I'm still a newb when it comes to finishes, and I want a nice clean clear coat over my hickory table. I was thinking some poly, but I am way open to suggestions. The table top is just glued up... I'm doing some light sanding on it and we're starting work on the legs this weekend, and the drop leaves sometime this week.
> 
> I need this to be completely done by the 19th or the 20th at the latest as we are having a holiday dinner at our place!


This reply is way after the fact but maybe it will help for your refinish.
Aristrocrat/Polytex Liquid Glass is a crystal clear polymer coating. I have not used it yet I ran across it when I was looking for a source of polyester casting resin. I have an oak table which badly needs refinishing. So when I saw the table top and read the specs and info on their polytex I immediately placed that on the top of things to do. I am very anxious to get to that project. Delvies is very easy to work with, great customer service.
Here is the link (delviesplastics.com/mm5/merchant.mvc) Since I don’t have ten posts yet you will have to copy the link and paste it into your browser.:moil:


----------

